# Ipb



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)




----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!! Now it looks like you need to do some rigging! What are your plans for her?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice rig. I would eventually do something different with the rubrail. Does he offer any upgrades for the railing?


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

that color looks awesome. is that seafoam on the inside and outside?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice! Same color as mine. I will be watching to see what you do with this one. What motor you putting on it?


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

Well first off I have been waiting to recieve my Versa Series jack plate from Bob's along with the mounting pucks and hardware. I have a 1990's 25 hp 2 stroke. Once I get the jack plate and motor mounted I will be mounting quick release bracket for the Minn Kota, push pole holders, push pole, double switch switch panel, bilge pump mounted out through the port side, poling platform, pop up cleats, starboard rod holders,Sea deck on the inside floor only,cooler, trim tabs if needed, The gas tank and battery will be placed to distribute weight when I tune the boat in on the water, I will run the gas line to the bow if needed. Will also be making a rod tube that runs through the inside bulk head at the top for the fly rod. Don't know about the rub rails, what's on it now is just a trim guard, I don't know my options but will be looking in to it. Yes it is seafoam on inside and out. I have some other cool accessories that will be added, you guys and gals will see as I post new photos as I go along. I should have it completed by the end of this month. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good, I love my 14.

If you find out an option for the rub rails let me know. Its the only thing that continually pisses me off about the boat. You are constantly having to push them back up to secure them on the rolled edge.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Looks good, I love my 14.
> 
> If you find out an option for the rub rails let me know. Its the only thing that continually pisses me off about the boat. You are constantly having to push them back up to secure them on the rolled edge.



Great color...best of luck.
I agree! I saw one in-person last week and the "rub rail" looked like chit. How much more $ could it cost to add a real rail or a strip of stainless?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been looking at rub rail (its not cheap). It seems most of the stuff I see looks like its made for an edge that is square not rounded like the lip on the IPB 14. Anyone seen any rub rail that is rounded on the back side?


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

If I was that concerned about rub railing I wouldn't have bought a $2000 boat. Adding a rub rail to this hull would be a pain since its not a two piece hull. It would be a bit pricey to have someone with the experience to modify the lip to add one. Also would the hull warranty cover any cracks  or major breaks on the lip? If the trim guard starts to fall off a couple drops of 5200 or any other super glues will keep it on there.


Edited: I must add the ones that didn't come with the trim guard, IPB made that edge straightand clean, the ones that came with trim guards I'm starting to see that the edge under the trim guard didn't get much attention. So maybe if the edge gets cleaned up some then re install the trim it may look a little cleaner looking.


----------

